# Lightening up Camapnolo 11 speed groupo



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Just building up a new bike and am keen to shed a few grams. I'm going 11 speed Campagnolo (not sure if Chorus, Record or Super Record).

I assume all of these groups could be significantly lightened up.

I'd be really grateful for advice on what's best to switch out and perhaps some alternative components. I'm a bit behind the times as most of my bikes are retro period correct steel (bar one!) so I'm not up with the play.

Frame and wheels aside (Tune/Niobium/CX Ray) what are the key bits to switch out? Chainset and brake calipers is my guess. 

I'm aiming for a much heavier version of this;

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=840796#poststop

My target is to get my new custon steel Roberts to c15.5-16.5lbs.

One other thing worth mentioning is that I have an old 10 speed Record groupo lying around, if I use key parts from that (ergo's & mechs) rather than buying key 11 speed parts I'd have a greater budget for lightweight parts.

Frame is c1,500g or less, wheels are 1,350g and fork is a full carbon Ouzo Pro and I'd guess under 400g. Is this possible without going absolutely mad by way of $$$$$?

You advice is really appreciated. And yes I know it'll make no difference in performance, it's just an inexplicable urge I have - cafe cool n'all!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

Had a look at those bottle cages in my LBS. Do they actually hold bottles well?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DannyBoy, if your looking for advice on reducing weight go to weight weenies. You will find much more weight there. Also start out with the search feature and then you can refine your questions if they are not answered by searching.

Nice project!

Juan


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

You're out of luck with using the Record 10 ergo's with 11. There is a way to use the RD though that C-40 has covered on here. The front mech could also be used and the cranks as well.

There are bolt kits around for the new 11 speed group, they add more in bling/looks though than weight reduction so it might be money better spent in other areas.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

If you're buying a new group and want lowest weight.. try SRAM.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

SRAM Red is about 20 grams lighter than Super Record for an 8 piece group. Big deal. For the original poster, Super and Record both use lots of aluminum and/or titanium bolts and such. So you won't lighten them much without some serious custom work. Zipp Vuma Quad crank is lighter than Super, 56 grams. EE brakes are lighter, 90? grams. Aluminum cassettes are lighter than Super. Other than those three items there isn't a lot of weight to be saved.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Definitely a nod to SRAM if you're really trying to save weight. They impress me, but I just have too many Campy compatible wheel sets. The Record 11 has a decent weight to $ value, although Super Record seems to be a point of diminishing returns. You can save a lot of weight if you ditch the Campy brakes and seatpost.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Super Record, Record, and Chorus 11 speed groups are very, very close in weight for most components. The big differences between the three are the cassette weights. Additionally, there is a gap between the Chorus solid carbon cranks and the Super Record and Record hollow armed cranks. The average difference between components among the three groups (from Super Record to Chorus) is literally like 2-10g. Don't believe the hype about Record shifters being lighter than the Chorus- they are literally the same shifter off the line, just with different stickers. SR shifters are perhaps 2g lighter... but remember, there are always engineering tolerances, and it's quite possible to get a Chorus shifter that weighs in lighter than a Super Record one. Ditto with the derailleurs- the difference in weight among the three groups (excluding cassettes and cranks) is so tiny that it can easily be rendered null by the tolerances.

My advice is to go Chorus, with a Record crankset (no difference between Record and Super Record except for the bearings/cups) and either a Record or Super Record cassette. I also suggest buying part-by-part via eBay or some of the cheaper sites... it's often less costly than laying down a bundle. A final tip for money saving and weight saving would be to see if you can get a good closeout deal on Record 10 speed cranks. The 11 speed version remains unchanged from these except for the rings...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

RussellS said:


> SRAM Red is about 20 grams lighter than Super Record for an 8 piece group. Big deal. For the original poster, Super and Record both use lots of aluminum and/or titanium bolts and such. So you won't lighten them much without some serious custom work. Zipp Vuma Quad crank is lighter than Super, 56 grams. EE brakes are lighter, 90? grams. Aluminum cassettes are lighter than Super. Other than those three items there isn't a lot of weight to be saved.


Considering the cost difference, I would expect Super Record to be quite a bit lighter. I think by most accounts, SRAM Red is actually cheaper than Record, let alone Super Record. Lighter and better looking (imo), too.

Here are the main groups sorted by lowest cost per gram based on probikekit. I've seen a little better deals on most of the groups elsewhere, but PBK is popular and competitively priced.


----------

